# Athenes Account gesperrt



## Exinferis (8. Juli 2012)

Die einen hassen ihn, andere lieben ihn und den nächsten ist er vollkommen egal. Aber vielen ist er ein Begriff.
Nun scheint aber der B-Net-Account von Athene gesperrt zu sein aufgrund von Verstößen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen. Auf dem Live-Stream ist nur der Bildschirm zu sehen mit der Sperrmitteilung.
Scheinbar rächt es sich dort, wenn man mit aller Gewalt immer "uber" sein will und in den Vordergrund drängt.
Ich erinnere da mal an die Aktion als er sein Kennwort öffentlich im Stream gezeigt hat.

UPDATE:
Es stellte sich heraus, dass er temporär gesperrt wurde, weil er Gold von einem gestohlenen Account erhielt. Also seid vorsichtig was ihr von wem annehmt.


----------

